# Should I get a bigger cage?



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

The image attached is my current cage, I have two male rats and am looking to get another. However after looking at everyone's on here I'm really not sure mine is big enough and can't decide what to do? The boyfriend keeps telling me no but what do you all think?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

How long,wide,and tall is the cage?


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

92 long 54 tall and depth is 44. Mixed reviews on cage calculators. One says big enough for three rats the other says it is not big enough to be a permanent home


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

It should be big enough if space is used wisely.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok brilliant well the have lots of hammocks and shelves.i don't want them to feel squished ?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

A bigger cage wouldn't be bad though,more space=more room for toys and hammocks=Easier for you to set up the toys/hammocks and more fun for the rats.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

https://m.petplanet.co.uk/p29808/rat_and_ferret_cage_starter_kit_by_petplanet.aspx this is the one I would like, big enough for 13 rats, which means I could get two more instead of just one??


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you have enough time ,money and other resources to get more?Vet bills will be more common with more rats.Youll need to quarantine.If you can do that find a responsibile breeder and get the rats.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

That's about the size I have for my two females... I think it's big enough of there are plenty of hammocks and levels so that all space is accessable.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

Financially all will be fine. I've found a good breeder just fell in love with some patchwork ratties, mine are still only babies themselves so good time to introduce. Isn't it? Also once I get the new cage I will have two good size cages till they can meet. 

Will have to quarantine in different rooms though rather than airspace. 

Plus I can use the current cage if any get I'll as my hospital cage or cleaning cage if they are well. 

Has anyone used the cage I have linked?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Samanamkmj said:


> Will have to quarantine in different rooms though rather than airspace.


Theres basically no point in quarantining them unless they have mites or something(a good breeder wouldn't sell a rat with mites in the first place)if you don't do it in a different airspace.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Rattielover965 said:


> Theres basically no point in quarantining them unless they have mites or something(a good breeder wouldn't sell a rat with mites in the first place)if you don't do it in a different airspace.


I second this. People always tell you to quarantine, but honestly, if you can't do it in an entirely different airspace (like another house), there's no point. Any diseases that are airborne will transmitted if your quarantine is in the same house, so your best bet is just to try and get healthy ratties from the get go.


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

It seems alright, although I wouldn't add a third in that cage. If you could get a larger cage that would be better.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The cage you linked looks 100% identical to the Double Critter Nation which is one of the best cages you can get. I have a DCN and it's a-m-a-z-i-n-g, easy to clean, tons of room etc. There's a Critter Nation pic thread you can look at, they're a blast to decorate and are very classy looking. That one has tiny differences that I can see but essentially it looks just like it. Totally recommended,you won't regret it.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

I've bought it now can't wait to get them in their new home they will love it! Thanks everyone


----------

